# clam



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I bought this from a fellow OGF'er and have never used it. Time to thin the herd. $75 Bolivar


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I bought this from a fellow OGF'er and have never used it. Time to thin the herd. $75 Bolivar
> 
> View attachment 245706


Does it have the cover? Does it have the runner kit installed? Tow bar? 2 man? 4 man? Picture of inside? thanks


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

not sure what you mean by cover, but it all folds down into the floor and it closes up in a hard case. no runners or tow bar. 2 holer.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

PromiseKeeper said:


> not sure what you mean by cover, but it all folds down into the floor and it closes up in a hard case. no runners or tow bar. 2 holer.
> View attachment 245748


I'm interested. Where are you? Phone #?


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

sold! Thanks OGF!


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

PromiseKeeper said:


> sold! Thanks OGF!


Nice doing business with you!


----------

